# Another El Grande rollerball pen from PR casting



## Lenny (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's another El Grande rollerball made from one of my cast blanks from last weekend. This was the one that the first color setup before I could add the bronze. You can see in a few places where I tried to stab the stick into the green to allow the bronze to penetrate a little.:wink:

Didn't get the color blend I had intended but I like it anyway! 

Because of the way the bronze layer turned out I thought centering the clip over it was the best choice. What do you think ?


----------



## bitshird (Apr 14, 2011)

Good looking casts Lenny, cool looking pen, They may be big, but I like the grip on the El Grande.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job Lenny.  Very cool love the bronze one.


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you got the best out of it Lenny. That bronze strip looks like it's supposed to be there. Clip placement is spot on. The colors are crisp and vibrant, excellent casting and completion!


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 15, 2011)

What a GREAT save, Lenny!  That cast looks intentional and the clip placement is spot on.  I really like the way the color separation works.  I usually do not care for two tone pens, but that one really kicks, congratulations.
Charles


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 15, 2011)

I like it Lenny, Makes a cool looking Pen.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job! The green part looks a lot like abalone. ElGrande and Churchill are my favorite kits.

Dan


----------



## wizard (Apr 15, 2011)

Lenny, Beautiful job! Don't change anything. Looks like it was made to be that way.
Your castings are awesome. Thanks for showing. Regards, Doc


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 15, 2011)

Said it previously...I really dig both those casts.  You are becoming an addict


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am starting to like the streamlined El Grande .... it is at least a good kit to show off a blank. 

I look forward to doing something again with the metalic bronze. I think that one has promse.


----------



## Penultimate (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice casting and pens. Where did you get the El Grande's. 
Thanks


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2011)

Penultimate said:


> Nice casting and pens. Where did you get the El Grande's.
> Thanks


 

Thanks Mike,
They are on special right now at Berea ... and I'm counting my pennies till I start selling a few ... hopefully soon! :biggrin:

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/supplies/specials.html


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 16, 2011)

Lenny that is awesome!  That front part of the pen looks like a lava flow.  The middle section looks like lava flowing and the outter area the earth's crust haha.  At least to me.  I think you did a nice job!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2011)

ToddMR said:


> Lenny that is awesome! That front part of the pen looks like a lava flow. The middle section looks like lava flowing and the outter area the earth's crust haha. At least to me. I think you did a nice job!


 
Thanks Todd, I appreciate it! 

Wish it would warm up here so I could do some more casting.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Apr 16, 2011)

You ought to try making more mistakes like that Ernie, that actually turned out cool.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2011)

S.A.Mappin said:


> You ought to try making more mistakes like that Ernie, that actually turned out cool.


 


Well if HE doesn't I'm SURE I WILL!  :biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been thinking this was 2 diferent pens.  That is a fine looking pen.  Which kit is that as I have never turned one, to new to know what they all are.

Phil


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2011)

Phil, this is a Berea Streamline El Grande ... if you look up at post #12 in my response to Mike I gave a link to where they are on sale. 

It is a little different in the methods THEY recommend in their instructions, however, once you disregard their methods of dealing with the two different sized tubes in the cap things go pretty well! :biggrin:


----------

